# Dam at Henry Ford estate



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if it's allowed or legal to fish below the power dam at the Henry Ford estate on the Rouge? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Most public universities in Michigan like Michigan State and Grand Valley declare their grounds nature preserves to prevent people from fishing the banks of streams that go through their campuses.

I think HFE is part of U M Dearborn.

The HFE website says the grounds are open to the public from 9 am to 6 pm .


----------



## dugwyte (Jan 20, 2011)

You can access the shore by the dam on the opposite side of the river too...it's a little hike though. Just follow the trail along the river that goes under the Brady Street Bridge at Ford Field. Stay on the north side of the tributary and eventually you'll get to the dam...you'll hear the water crashing when you get close. Good luck!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The estate is currently owned by U of M Dearborn but will be taken over by The Edsel and Eleanor Ford House in Grosse Pointe as a kind of "duel attraction".

I don't know about fishing but you do have to get a permit just to take photos on the grounds so I'm guessing no fishing. At least not on the estate side.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

ypsi, the other side of the river from the estate is supposedly part of river rouge prk.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

